# Giant ATX 860



## hasbin (May 8, 2010)

Hello all,

First post. I just picked up pretty beat up older Giant ATX 860 off CL off for $50 and was hoping someone could tell me a little about it. It didn't come with front suspension and the serial # is GM487633. I know nothing about this bike, but thought at least the frame--which is in great condition--was probably worth the price.

Many thanks.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Pictures?


----------



## hasbin (May 8, 2010)

Hey Timmy,

No pictures yet. I just brought the thing home about 5 minutes before I posted. I'll get a few up ASAP.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

That's an entry level bike from 1995, nothing special but probably reasonably light and with proper off-road geometry. You paid about exactly what it's worth.

More information here: 1995 ATX 860 on Bikepedia

Don't put any money into it, just enjoy riding it until something better comes along.


----------



## hasbin (May 8, 2010)

Thanks mechagouki,

Thats about what I thought.

Later


----------



## bpag (Aug 18, 2010)

*ATX help*



hasbin said:


> Hello all,
> First post. I just picked up pretty beat up older Giant ATX 860


Hi, Im looking at getting a 1996 ATX on ebay (closes in 30 hours), its a 7 speed, like the one you bought. I need to find out the measurement of the OLD (its between 126-135 mm), because I want to swap components that I have for an 8 speed (requires 135 mm). I cant get hold of the person on ebay that owns the bike, probably because its cheap and they just want it gone...

Would you please help me out and take off your back wheel on your 1995 ATX and measure the OLD with a tape measure or caliper (measured as the gap between the frame where the axle sits). Please let me know asap.

thanks heaps! cheers


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

bpag said:


> Hi, Im looking at getting a 1996 ATX on ebay (closes in 30 hours), its a 7 speed, like the one you bought. I need to find out the measurement of the OLD (its between 126-135 mm), because I want to swap components that I have for an 8 speed (requires 135 mm). I cant get hold of the person on ebay that owns the bike, probably because its cheap and they just want it gone...
> 
> Would you please help me out and take off your back wheel on your 1995 ATX and measure the OLD with a tape measure or caliper (measured as the gap between the frame where the axle sits). Please let me know asap.
> 
> thanks heaps! cheers


1996 will have 135 spacing. The transition from 7 to 8 speed did not change the width of the hub, just the width of the cog set and the dish of the wheel.


----------



## bpag (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks heaps. Ill see how I go with ebay...cheers


----------

